# Engine oil spec VW 508 - Let's share what we know



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello VW guys,

I'll soon get my new 2019 Tiguan and just noticed about the specific engine oil spec. Oh my, here we go again....

Here in Canada, the owner manual states clearly: ONLY 5W-20 VW 508 00 oil specs. Other specs such 502 00 and 504 00 are only to top off with maximum 0.5 liter volume.

Please, could someone in the US tell me if the US manual states different recommendations ?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

US manual states 507 can be used, but you might get worse fuel economy... Mine is about 0.3 mpg lower on liquimoly toptec 4200 5w-3p

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

NicklausVW said:


> Please, could someone in the US tell me if the US manual states different recommendations ?


US oil recommendation is the same. VW 508 0W20. Not everyone agrees with this recommendation, but it is what it is.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JSWTDI09 said:


> .....VW 508 0W20. Not everyone agrees with this recommendation,.....


Because they are more expert about oil than VW's technicians?


----------



## MParr (May 4, 2019)

After doing a little research, I’ll do a 5,000 mile and 15,000 mile oil change with Mobil 1 ESP 5W30. I get two free changes from the dealership at 10,000 & 20,000 miles. I think 10,000 mile oil changes with 0W20 are a bit long. I will likely use the Mobil 1 ESP 5W30 or 0W30 from 30,000 miles from then on. After checking Mobil 1 UK, Shell UK and Castrol UK, they all recommend a xW30 long life oil 504/507 spec in the Tiguan Allspace 2.0T. I imagine that the 0W20 LL IV 508/509 has more to do with CAFE standards than anything else.


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

That'd be nice. I could just run the same oil in the Tig and my Golf TDI. 504/507 Total Quartz is quite a bit cheaper than the Castrol 0w20 and it's been doing great in my Golf according to the Blackstone reports. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

MParr said:


> .....think 10,000 mile oil changes with 0W20 are a bit long.....


Based on what?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

It's 100% fuel economy as that's the only warning concerning using 507...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks for posting. Interesting that some us manual shows 508 only, and for some other us manual, 507 is an option.

I read that the B-cycle EA888 gen 3b (busack) has been designed around the 0W20 grade, even the oil pump is different. I always wonder what can be hurt using a slightly higher viscosity....since viscosity inside engine varies greatly with temperature. 

I lean toward Total quartz ineo long life 0w20 ( vw 508) mixed with a bit of Total quartz ineo long life 5w30 (vw 504). I talked to the Total tech advisor and this is the same additive package, so mixing wont cause odd results. The goal is to ‘fortifying ´ the 0w20 a bit. A 75-25% mix would bring the blend to a 8.8 cst at 100 Celcius, almost a 30 grade.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

NicklausVW said:


> ......always wonder what can be hurt using a slightly higher viscosity....since viscosity inside engine varies greatly with temperature......


You seem to have a misunderstanding of modern oil viscosity chemistry.


----------



## vwman53 (Mar 6, 2003)

I did an oil change at 6,300 miles on the factory fill. I sent it in for a UOA through Blackstone labs, but I'm not sure how to attach it here. The TBN showed some life still left in the oil, they suggested trying 8,000 miles next. I am having my prepaid 10K change done to get one in the VW computer, then I will probably have them do the 20K service at 18K and retest. 

I bought Castrol 0W20, filter, and plug from the dealer for aprox $70 US. 

I am waiting on Mobil1 ESP 0W20 508 to be available, Mobil tells me it exists, but I have had no luck finding it in retail channels.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

vwman53 said:


> I am waiting on Mobil1 ESP 0W20 508 to be available, Mobil tells me it exists, but I have had no luck finding it in retail channels.


Yeah, what you want is the new "Mobil 1 ESP X2", but I haven't found anyone who sells it yet either. IMHO, Mobil 1 ESP x1 (0W30) or Mobil 1 Extended Performance 5W20 would both work just fine with very little impact on mileage. They are not VW508 but they are both excellent full synthetic oils.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

JSWTDI09 said:


> vwman53 said:
> 
> 
> > I am waiting on Mobil1 ESP 0W20 508 to be available, Mobil tells me it exists, but I have had no luck finding it in retail channels.
> ...


The new Mobil 1 ESP X2 meeting VW 508 spec is available through Porsche dealers.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

I found this online from Janesville VW, it states that 5W-30 should be used 

https://www.janesvillevw.com/blog/2019-volkswagen-tiguan-oil-type-recommendation/









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

The fact the website says it "should" also be a synthetic leaves a lot to be questioned... The fist thing should be what VW Oil spec to be used... A officially it's 508.00 spec 0w20, and in place of that with lower fuel mileage 507.00 5w30... You might as well start saving for a new car if you even consider not using a VW spec oil, it has to be a full synthetic, not a should be.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> The fact the website says it "should" also be a synthetic leaves a lot to be questioned... The fist thing should be what VW Oil spec to be used... A officially it's 508.00 spec 0w20, and in place of that with lower fuel mileage 507.00 5w30... You might as well start saving for a new car if you even consider not using a VW spec oil, it has to be a full synthetic, not a should be.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I'm running liqui moly toptec 4200 5W-30 no way will I use a 0w-20 , specially when I have piggyback and other mods.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I feel like the engine sounds a lot better, and feels better running 4200 vs 6200, both of which are VW spec oils... My issue is that dealer Durant even mention spec and makes it sound like dino oil is okay.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

Rtdave87 said:


> I found this online from Janesville VW, it states that 5W-30 should be used
> 
> https://www.janesvillevw.com/blog/2019-volkswagen-tiguan-oil-type-recommendation/
> 
> ...


Nice catch! I also saw this last week end from Boucher Volks dealer’s website. I have been very surprised that a VW dealer calls for a 5W-30 in 2019 Tiguan (not even complying with vw 508 spec). I wrote to the dealer asking to comment the reasoning behind such recommandation. No answer yet.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

NicklausVW said:


> Nice catch! I also saw this last week end from Boucher Volks dealer’s website. I have been very surprised that a VW dealer calls for a 5W-30 in 2019 Tiguan (not even complying with vw 508 spec). I wrote to the dealer asking to comment the reasoning behind such recommandation. No answer yet.


Hopefully they reply back


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> I feel like the engine sounds a lot better, and feels better running 4200 vs 6200, both of which are VW spec oils... My issue is that dealer Durant even mention spec and makes it sound like dino oil is okay.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I'm thinking they didn't mention it because it said at the bottom to schedule an appointment.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Rtdave87 said:


> .....no way will I use a 0w-20....


Because? What are your oil tech credentials?


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

Guys, I found a golden egg: 0W-20 VW 508 oil test comparison. See the attached link. Thank me later...

https://www.ato24.de/en/blog/comparison-0w-20-engine-oils


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

NicklausVW said:


> Guys, I found a golden egg: 0W-20 VW 508 oil test comparison. See the attached link. Thank me later...
> 
> https://www.ato24.de/en/blog/comparison-0w-20-engine-oils


Not sure what to thank you for, because I still can't easily find any of those listed (searched on a few) in Canada.


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

phlegm said:


> Not sure what to thank you for, because I still can't easily find any of those listed (searched on a few) in Canada.



I agree, availability is still an issue. But having a such amount of data compared to each others, by an independent lab....it's what I call a very good info.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

NAPA said they could order it but instead, I went to my nearby dealer and bought it for around $8.00 per quart (6)

For the first time I used my new oil evacuator pump. Slick as snot! No fuss or mess removing drain plug or replacing crush washers. Took me 30 min.
But next time I can do it in 15 min. Refill was exactly 6 quarts. About 1/2 quart resides in the oil filter canister. Once loosened, that breaks the vacuum and it will drain into crankcase for draining or sucking it out with the evacuator.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

NicklausVW said:


> Guys, I found a golden egg: 0W-20 VW 508 oil test comparison. See the attached link. Thank me later...
> 
> https://www.ato24.de/en/blog/comparison-0w-20-engine-oils



 Best data comparison I've ever seen! Especially good that it compares our very "special" oil. :laugh:


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

Rtdave87 said:


> NicklausVW said:
> 
> 
> > Nice catch! I also saw this last week end from Boucher Volks dealer’s website. I have been very surprised that a VW dealer calls for a 5W-30 in 2019 Tiguan (not even complying with vw 508 spec). I wrote to the dealer asking to comment the reasoning behind such recommandation. No answer yet.
> ...


The dealership called me today. They confirmed they use 0W-20 VW 508 in 2019 Tiguan. They had no idea their websites shown this odd statement (huh). They will advise their web staff to fix this.


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

I have used 0W-20 508 LM, due to availability at the time and data sheet specifying NOACK.
Considering switching to Castrol next year; or whatever will be available and has published data sheet.

LM6200:


My 2nd Oil Change Analysis:


Thanks!


----------



## codered94ram (Feb 7, 2020)

*This thread is gold!*

Me and a friend were talking about how 508 is a Unnecessary oil in my 2.0t given how much heat Florida gives and the turbo. I’ve been really iffy considering what the pcm will do if I go to a 504/507 spec oil. I have an oil change coming up soon and I’m thinking I’ll cancel my appointment with the dealer. Just get my recall fixed and go to a different spec and higher viscosity oil within the 504/507 spec.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

codered94ram said:


> Me and a friend.....


Your past English teachers just all winced....


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

codered94ram said:


> Me and a friend were talking about how 508 is a Unnecessary oil in my 2.0t given how much heat Florida gives and the turbo. I’ve been really iffy considering what the pcm will do if I go to a 504/507 spec oil. I have an oil change coming up soon and I’m thinking I’ll cancel my appointment with the dealer. Just get my recall fixed and go to a different spec and higher viscosity oil within the 504/507 spec.


Not sure you understand modern lubricating oils. The answer is not higher viscosity.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

codered94ram said:


> Me and a friend were talking about how 508 is a Unnecessary oil in my 2.0t given how much heat Florida gives and the turbo. I’ve been really iffy considering what the pcm will do if I go to a 504/507 spec oil. I have an oil change coming up soon and I’m thinking I’ll cancel my appointment with the dealer. Just get my recall fixed and go to a different spec and higher viscosity oil within the 504/507 spec.


Great idea there codered. We all know we know better then the team of engineers who designed the engine.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Diego012 said:


> Great idea there codered. We all know we know better then the team of engineers who designed the engine.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

Diego012 said:


> Great idea there codered. We all know we know better then the team of engineers who designed the engine.


Diego,

Well, we get this reply over and over when someone consider do things differently than what is prescribed in the manual. No offense, however some owners are well informed and mechanically oriented. It's is not exacty shooting in the dark to consider slightly higher viscosity grade than 508 spec. With a little reasearch, and some contacts inside manufacturer's walls, we learn that engineers have to make some compromises to comply with CAFE regulations. It is not about knowing better than engineers who designed the engine, it is about understanding the real interest behind low viscosity grade and make an educated decision about to strickly comply with the manual or err on the side of wear protection instead of fuel economy. 

This being said, sticking with the manual is never a bad thing: the product will provide the full potential....of the designed and expected compromise (max fuel economy with ok protection wear.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

With all due respect, I think we can likely take engineers out of the equation.

In Canada anyway, the only source of this magical oil is ... the dealership.

If I'm still under warranty, would I take my vehicle to a 15-minute oil change place with something similar, or VW with the exact requirement? (What would they use anyway instead of the 508 "spec"?)



My take is this is value-add for a given dealership.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

phlegm said:


> With all due respect, I think we can likely take engineers out of the equation.
> 
> In Canada anyway, the only source of this magical oil is ... the dealership.
> 
> ...


If you're not going to use 508, you better damn well use 507

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

NicklausVW said:


> Diego,
> 
> No offense, however some owners are well informed and mechanically oriented.



No offense taken. Been working on vehicles 40+ years. Even worked for a race team for a few years where we stripped down engines and modified the piss out of them, but that's a whole other world. As for straying from the prescibed that's falls into the "to each his own" catagory. Being new to VW I'll just stick with the good book.


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

Diego012 said:


> No offense taken. Been working on vehicles 40+ years. Even worked for a race team for a few years where we stripped down engines and modified the piss out of them, but that's a whole other world. As for straying from the prescibed that's falls into the "to each his own" catagory. Being new to VW I'll just stick with the good book.


That's the spirit ! to each his own...


----------



## codered94ram (Feb 7, 2020)

Great idea there codered. We all know we know better then the team of engineers who designed the engine.[/QUOTE]
😂😂 hey, what can I say I’m a know it all. My wife would have a good laugh now that I said that! Engineers are just like us. Humans! We all make mistakes. It’s been speculated that 508 being, at the price it is and such a low viscosity that maybe, just maybe. Mechanically inclined folks like me would think outside the box. I noticed when the castrol 508 spec wears. It smells Faintly of onions and beans. Strange smell indeed, when I took my car to street side VW out of Amarillo, Texas. I noticed it didn’t have that distinct smell. I also paid $80 for oil and inspection. It was also rated for 5 or 7.5k miles. Don’t really remember, our vw dealers here charge $100+ for that 10k mile oil change! So I’m not so quick to believe everything is what it is.


----------



## codered94ram (Feb 7, 2020)

Diego012 said:


> NicklausVW said:
> 
> 
> > Diego,
> ...


When I said “mechanically inclined folks like me.” Was in no way a cheap hit at you. Some people get real pissy about that and that’s why I decided to get back with ya and state my intentions. You don’t think that, a different spec oil for the 2.0 gen 3 would be just as good if not better for wear and tear. As you stated you’ve had 40+ years working on things. I’m only 21 lol so, there’s things that you would know more than me.


----------

